

Kendall and Kylie Are Making an App, Sorry - lkrubner
http://jezebel.com/kendall-and-kylie-are-making-an-app-sorry-1691888028

======
lkrubner
If you want to build an addictive app that a lot of people will use, it is
worth considering the game dynamics that leads to something like:

"Oh God, I Spent $494.04 Playing the Kim Kardashian Hollywood App"

[http://jezebel.com/oh-god-i-spent-494-04-playing-the-kim-
kar...](http://jezebel.com/oh-god-i-spent-494-04-playing-the-kim-kardashian-
holl-1597154346)

